# Looking for good label makers in Southern California



## KnightsOfAngora (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know any places in Southern California (preferably the Los Angeles area), where I can find a good company that makes labels for T Shirts/Sweaters (for the tags), Hats and Beanies (to sew on top of the hats and beanies) where I can walk into, versus, having to order online and deal with complicated ways on sending artwork. I personally think ordering labels in person would be better if you ask me instead. So I was wondering if anyone knows any good places in Southern California, especially in the Greater Los Angeles area?


----------

